# Trying to find out if I have JD 310



## shwatzie (Dec 24, 2011)

I just purchased a John Deere Backhoe works great but I would like to find out exactly what model I have. It has a three cylinder diesel engine, and it has four gears manuel shift lever on the right side of the trans case on the left side of the trans case it has a high low forward and high low reverse shift lever. both shift levers are right between your legs on the top of the trans case, obviously a cluch pedal on the left and a differential lock pedal on the floor at my heel on the left on the right I have a throttle pedal and left and right brake pedals. also have a throttle lever on the dash by the steering wheel that is also linked with the throttle pedal on the floor. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Ty


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If it has been made within the last 30 years or so, it will have a product info tag on it, typically within the operators area on the dash, but down low by your feet............... Maybe! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

A few pics would help from this end.


----------

